# Please Help! Rooster breed??



## Nick (Mar 12, 2013)

Just got this guy and was told he's a RIR, but I don't think so. I'm new to this, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a RIR, not sure what it actually is , maybe mixed with Rhode island.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Redcap? Or a cross with a game breed? That is an impressive comb! My book says that redcap have leaden blue legs.


----------

